# Boyfriend / girlfriend



## dutch girly

Hi Everybody,

How do you say: this is my boyfriend / girlfriend.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tetina

Afto ine to agori mou / to koritsi mou.

Afto = this
ine=is
mou=my
boyfriend = agori 
girlfriend= koritsi 
to= the

_the letters in red shows the stress_


----------



## anthodocheio

The thing is that in Greek there is no special word for boyfriend and girlfriend.

So in fact "το αγόρι μου" means "my boy" and "το κορίτσι μου" means "my girl". 

For that reason there other ways to call them, too. 
For example "ο φίλος μου" (o f*i*los mou) = "my (boy)friend", "η κοπέλα μου" (i kop*e*la mou) = "my girl"...
(kop*e*la is young girl/woman, not little girl.. Well, is another word..)

I believe there more ways but I can't think right now...

Regards,


----------



## mroma

Hello!
You can also say η φίλη μου(i fili mu, my girlfriend). 
If you tell somebody ο φίλος μου/ η φίλη μου (o filos mu/ i fili mu), he will understand that this is your boyfriend/ your girlfriend. But if you introduce somebody and you want to say his/ her name, if you say ο φίλος μου ο Νίκος/ η φίλη μου η Μαρία nobody understands if you introduce your boyfriend/ girlfriend or a simple friend of yours. So, in that case, if you want to make it clear that you are a couple you could say ο Νίκος, ο φίλος μου/ η Μαρία, η φίλη μου.


----------



## GreedyGreen

Am I right in thinking you could also show affection by referring to someone as ο Νίκος μου or η Μαρία μου to mean "My Nikos" or "My Maria"?


----------



## Tetina

GreedyGreen said:


> Am I right in thinking you could also show affection by referring to someone as ο Νίκος μου or η Μαρία μου to mean "My Nikos" or "My Maria"?


 
Perfect! And this is the most usual to use. What's nicer (and simpler) than consider another person as yourself...???!!!!


----------



## mroma

GreedyGreen said:


> Am I right in thinking you could also show affection by referring to someone as ο Νίκος μου or η Μαρία μου to mean "My Nikos" or "My Maria"?


I have never heard the sentence I would like to introduce you my Nikos. In fact, I am not sure if I have heard it even in a more familiar context. I think maybe you could use it in the second case, but personally, I don´t like it, it shows too much possession, something that scares the men!


----------



## Tetina

Hi mroma.
I don't think GreedyGreen mention it as way to introduce but as way to show affection or friendliness, i.e. -Ti kaneis Niko mou?
As to what scares some men (or women) off .... I'm sure it needs a lot less than a "my"  (no offence, just joking).


----------



## GreedyGreen

To the English ear it would sound a lot more polite to introduce my wife as, "This is my Maria" than "this is my woman". I think most UK husbands would have a slap round the face if they used the later in their wife's presence! lol
For UK students of Greek, I think it always suprises that the only difference between "woman" and "wife" is the *μου* at the end of *γυναικα.*
Personally I prefer the sound of "this is my Dave" if my wife introduces me to someone else (even though it sounds a little odd in English) as the sound of the phrase indicates there is still affection in the relationship, whereas "This is my husband" carries no hint of whether there is any affection left in the marriage or not.


----------



## ireney

Ah! But GreedyGreen you have to take the following into consideration: We do indeed have a word for husband/wife. While quite nice (and funny if you are of that sort of twisted mine as I am), *σύζυγος* is rather formal. If someone introduces his/her other half using this word, ο/η σύζυγός μου, it's either a formal occasion or it may indeed show lack of affection.

My woman/my man though has more the meaning of "the woman/man of my life" than a rather pre-historic one  

Anyway, it would sound a bit weird to my ears to hear someone introduce her for example spouse as "Ο Αντρέας μου". "Ο Αντρέας" yes, "Ο Αντρέας, ο φίλος/αρραβωνιαστικός/άντρας/σύζυγός μου" yes, "Ο φίλος/αρραβωνιαστικός/άντρας/σύζυγος μου" yes although quite rude (I mean that person does have a name doesn't he? How are the others to call him? "Hey you X's fiance?". Later on, referring to that person with "mou" attached  is perfectly fine.


----------



## GreedyGreen

I think *σύζυγος* being formal is more like the english word "spouse" which literally means you "married partner", be that either a wife or husband. Obviously in Greek the ending tells you which is meant whereas in English only the context gives you a clue. However it's perfectly acceptable and not impolite in the UK to say, "This is my wife", but you would certainly get some very strange looks if you said, "This is my spouse"....unless perhaps you were in the divorce courts and specifically trying to imply your feelings were far from affectionate.
I think all I was trying to comment on was the variety between different languages and how when we try to translate liturally from one to another things often don't sound quite right. Θελω μια μπηρα for example is a perfectly acceptable way to ask for a beer in Greek, but in the UK "I want ..." is quite rude in that situation, so it's easy to stop the tourist as they are the only ones in a Greek bar using the phrase, "Θα ηθελα μια μπηρα"...

PS Excuse any spelling mistakes and my lazy omission of accents...


----------



## VISEL

Hi, 
thus in Greek doesn't exist  the  word for boyfriend and girlfriend!
In English, French  and Italian  there is word "Fiance" (engaged) or "Fidanzato". 
Is there in Greek a word for  engaged :    "απασχόληση" ?


----------



## Vagabond

VISEL said:


> Hi,
> thus in greek doesn't exist the word for boyfriend and girlfriend!
> In English , French and Italian there is word "Fiance" (engaged) or "Fidanzato".
> Is there In greek a word for engaged : "απασχόληση" ?


Yes and no. "Engaged" in the sense of being engaged in a project, therefore unavailable for more work, would be απασχολημένος. 

"Engaged" in the sense of having exchanged rings with your loved one (or however people get engaged in other countries) would be "αρραβωνιασμένος". 

If you want to say someone is taken (eg. Don't make a move on him, he's taken), you'd say πιασμένος (literaly meaning "caught").

There are more variations though. For example, if you have "promised" each other to well, each other, you are "λογοδοσμένος". I think that's used less and less now though.


----------

